# Hilfe bei Mauskoordinaten abfrage



## Guest (30. Jan 2005)

Hallo, 
habe ein kleines Problem:
Ich möchte mir die Mauszeiger Position innerhalb eines php dokumentes anzeigen lassen, sprich ich habe in dem dokument eine Grafik mit 2000 * 2200 pixel und der user sollen irgendwo klicken können, und dann sollen x und y koordinaten zurück gegeben werden.
Ich habe mir da auch etwas geschrieben, aber der bestimmt die position immer nur vom aktuellen fenster auschnitt. Sprich wenn ich ganz nach rechts scrolle und dann klicke liefert er mir einen wert um die 1000, sollte aber eigentlich etwas mit 2000 liefern.

dann habe ich noch ein zweites problem:
ich habe das php dokument mittels IFRAME in einem anderen Php dokument mit 500 * 500 Pixel eingefügt. Dort läuft dann die Abfrage von den Koordinaten. Abgesehen davon, dass er maximal den wert 480 liefert, kann ich im Internet Explorer nicht scrollen. Wenn ich die Scroll leiste bewegen will, bestimmt er die aktuelle mauszeiger position.

Ich bin zur zeit etwas ratlos, vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee.

Vielen Dank im vorraus,

Alfa

Hier der Quelltext:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```
<html>
<body style="margin:0; padding:0;">
<head>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="Javascript">

function position(Ereignis) {
if(document.all){

alert("Browser: InternetExplorer\nX:" + window.event.clientX + " - Y:" + window.event.clientY); 
top.location.href="insert.php?pixelb="+window.event.clientX+"&pixelh="+window.event.clientY+"&temp="+<? echo "$temp"; ?>;

} else {

alert("Browser: Mozilla und Co \nX:" + Ereignis.pageX + " - Y:" + Ereignis.pageY);
top.location.href="insert.php?pixelb="+Ereignis.pageX+"&pixelh="+Ereignis.pageY+"&temp="+<? echo "$temp"; ?>;

}
}
document.onmousedown = position;
</SCRIPT>
[img]plan.jpg[/img]
</body>
</html>
```
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

und mit diesem Code Schnippsel binde ich die datei in die andere ein:

```
<iframe src="plan.php?temp=<? echo "$id" ?>" width="500" height="500" name="uniplan" scrolling="yes" frameborder="0">
	

Ihr Browser kann leider keine eingebetteten Frames anzeigen: Sie
	k&nnen die eingebettete Seite &ber den folgenden Verweis
	aufrufen:
	</iframe>
```


----------



## The_S (30. Jan 2005)

JavaScript ist nicht Java!

bitte verschieben


----------



## Roar (30. Jan 2005)

grmpf http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Guest (30. Jan 2005)

Sorry, hatte mich beim einstellen vertan.
Könnt ihr mir aber vielleicht trotzdem einen Tip geben oder irgendne Anregung? mir fällt nämlich nichts mehr ein.

ich habe schon extra  window.event.clientX anstatt window.event.x verwendet, aber entweder habe ich die dokumentation falsch verstanden oder ich bin zu dumm!

Gruß Alfa


----------



## Guest (30. Jan 2005)

So, ich hab mein Prob schon selber gelöst.
Und zwar muß man beim Internetexplorer und Opera zusätzlich zu window.event.clientX die variable document.body.scrollLeft und window.event.clientX die variable document.body.scrollTop addieren und alles funzt.
Bei Netscape/Mozilla ist das nicht nötig, weil die gleich die Koordinaten vom dokument ausgeben.

Na ja, auch wenn ich hier keine Hilfe gefunden habe, vielleicht hilft der Beitrag mal jdm anderem!

Gruß Alfa


----------

